# Military



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 24, 2011)

1. How could someone take steroids in the military and get away with it? 
2. How can someone avoid muscle loss during boot camp? 
3. Would you get seperated if you got caught?

Any former military here?


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 1. How could someone take steroids in the military and get away with it?
> 2. How can someone avoid muscle loss during boot camp?
> 3. Would you get seperated if you got caught?
> 
> Any former military here?



Sup bro I'm currently in the Army and sounds like you are going to join because you asked the question about basic training...as far as muscle loss you should not lose to much you will be very active and have a strict diet you might lean down a bit but it's only 2 months so you can put it back on after training.

What is your MOS gonna be? 

to answer the question about taking juice and getting caught you will be dishonerably discharged if caught but the likely hood of you getting caught is slim to none unless you go around bragging about it or blow up over night...the reg army piss tests don't test for steroids because it would cost to much money per test they usually test for coc, meth, lsd, x, pot etc...basic street drugs that get you high 

just get through basic and AIT then you can start using again don't try to do it during training because you will get caught they have locker checks and shit like that all the time just not worth it just wait until you get out of training

any other questions feel free to pm me and good luck


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 24, 2011)

lovethislife said:


> Sup bro I'm currently in the Army and sounds like you are going to join because you asked the question about basic training...as far as muscle loss you should not lose to much you will be very active and have a strict diet you might lean down a bit but it's only 2 months so you can put it back on after training.
> 
> What is your MOS gonna be?
> 
> ...


 Not sure what service, but I always wanted to join. I am thinking infantry either, Navy Corpsman, Marines or Army. Do you know anyone that juices in the military or has been caught?


----------



## gmta99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 1. How could someone take steroids in the military and get away with it?
> 2. How can someone avoid muscle loss during boot camp?
> 3. Would you get seperated if you got caught?
> 
> Any former military here?



bad idea in boot camp, they are always checking your shit.. at least they did 1999..  once your out and in regular army or whatever branch it is possible, but it depends on how your higher ups are


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Not sure what service, but I always wanted to join. I am thinking infantry either, Navy Corpsman, Marines or Army. Do you know anyone that juices in the military or has been caught?



I just said that I am in the Army lol so yes i know people that juices and no i don't know anyone who has been caught just dont brag to everyone if they ask how you got so big or bulked up just tell them you spend a lot of time in the gym


----------



## ted8541 (Aug 24, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 1. How could someone take steroids in the military and get away with it?
> 2. How can someone avoid muscle loss during boot camp?
> 3. Would you get seperated if you got caught?
> 
> Any former military here?



Former.

1.  I got away with it, but I had guys in my platoon get busted.  It's a huge gamble.
2.  I gained 15 lbs in bootcamp.
3. It depends.  Our Corpsman got busted down to an E-1, spent 12 months in the brig and was then given a dishonorable discharge.  Another guy in my platoon was kicked out of the platoon (sniper platoon) and sent back to the grunts, then received a BCD once he got out.

It's a risk that isn't worth it.  I got away with it, but in retrospect, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

UCMJ is no joke.....you WILL do time in the Brig and not just simply be discharged.....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 24, 2011)

What about taking decadrol, methadrol or legal steroids?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 24, 2011)

ted8541 said:


> Former.
> 
> 1. I got away with it, but I had guys in my platoon get busted. It's a huge gamble.
> 2. I gained 15 lbs in bootcamp.
> ...


 Howd they get busted?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 24, 2011)

I gained 13 pounds in boot camp.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 24, 2011)

Do any of you use while in?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 24, 2011)

No.  But I knew plenty of guys who did, and none busted.  This was a while back, though.  Keep in mind you will have a lack of privacy and control over your schedule.


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Do any of you use while in?



are you kidding me bro....read my posts


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 24, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What about taking decadrol, methadrol or legal steroids?



I have a friend who has received PHs (that were not legal anymore), PCT as well as AIs. Never had a problem however I won't discuss how it was shipped for obvious reasons. It's a gamble like others said just like receiving a shipment of AAS, you may or may not get caught.

My friend is the biggest among his squad. He just makes legit excuses when people ask.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 24, 2011)

lovethislife said:


> are you kidding me bro....read my posts


 I know you do. I was referring to everyone that will be posting in the thread.


----------



## endurance724 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol i lost 20 pounds in boot camp, i lost muscle (not all muscle im sure i lost water n fat but yeah i slimmed down a lot), 11b at fort benning no joke. made us run like crazy and the food wouldnt digest man i had diarreha everyday. either way dont take roids with you to basic, ur gna get caught.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder if someone would get in trouble for taking legal roids though like decadrol. But would e control and anabolic matrix be enough for this substance or would you need a substance like clomid that is arguably illegal.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 25, 2011)

You would still need clomid/nolva imo

Not sure what kind of limit there is on food, but eat as much as possible. You'll be doing plenty of calisthenics so if your diet's good you shouldn't lose too much muscle, and muscle memory will bring it back quick when you're out. Not worth the risk


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes but I have been told that products like andro rx you dont need clomid.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 25, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> No. But I knew plenty of guys who did, and none busted. This was a while back, though. Keep in mind you will have a lack of privacy and control over your schedule.


 What about if you're in the reserves?


----------



## ted8541 (Aug 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I wonder if someone would get in trouble for taking legal roids though like decadrol. But would e control and anabolic matrix be enough for this substance or would you need a substance like clomid that is arguably illegal.



Bro, even if it's legal it still requires a script.  You can't be in possession of prescription drugs without a prescription.  You will get busted just the same, even though it is technically legal.


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 25, 2011)

I was 255lbs when I joined the Marines. I was lean and could do well over 25 pull ups. Had just finished up a 12 week tren/test cycle. When I was done boot I was 198lbs and could get maybe 15 pull ups. I could run 3 miles like it was nothing tho. 

Once I got in the fleet I got back to the gym and back on gear. No one cares if infantry guys are juiced. Maybe if you're a admin they might say something but grunts get a pass.


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 25, 2011)

And the military never tests for roids. Well they didn't in the Marines.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 26, 2011)

I was all natural upon arriving to boot camp and gained 22 lbs in about 10 weeks just from the change of lifestyle, all the pushups and eating as much as possible at chow-time.  Some of the fat guys dropped weight and guys like me actually gained LBM.  I would not have wanted to juice during BCT as it would have been one extra thing to worry about; that is, trying to remember to keep my pills on me at all times, etc.  Never would've carried injectables/pins on the flight over either.


----------



## shasta (Aug 27, 2011)

im Army reserves. they dont test at all for the stuff im actually running my first cycle now and im about to mob to afghanistan. im trying to figure out if i can somehow bring a couple cycles over...insight?


----------



## BigBird (Aug 28, 2011)

shasta said:


> im Army reserves. they dont test at all for the stuff im actually running my first cycle now and im about to mob to afghanistan. im trying to figure out if i can somehow bring a couple cycles over...insight?


 
Orals wouldn't be an issue with traveling but assuming you want to cycle injectables as well, I'd wait until you arrive and get your address squared away.  I know many military personnel receive gear overseas just like they would a care package from back home.


----------



## KAHA (Aug 28, 2011)

one thing to keep in mind it does not matter how much it cost to test someone, if they suspect you’re taking steroids all it takes is a Memo from your commander and ur fuck they won’t put you in jail but once you test positive you’ll be out in less than a month. just keep your mouth shut don’t tell nobody and you should be fine I been in the military for 16 year I am in charge of the piss test in my unit know the person in charge at the lab and I know for a fact the they don’t test for roids, but they will if they think you’re on it.


----------

